# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تاریخ کنکور 95 مشخص شد

## mmn

مشاور عالی رییس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ضمن  تشریح زمان ثبت نام و برگزاری آزمون های سراسری سال ۱۳۹۵ گفت: آزمون سراسری  سال ۱۳۹۵ روزهای ۲۴ و ۲۵ تیرماه برگزار می شود.

حسین توکلی روز یک  شنبه در گفت و گو با خبرنگار حوزه آموزش ایرنا اظهار داشت: تاریخ ثبت نام  آزمون دوره دکتری ۱۳۹۵ (نوبت اول) نیز از روز ششم تا ۱۵ دی ماه ۹۴ خواهد  بود.

وی گفت: زمان برگزاری آزمون دوره دکتری ۱۳۹۵ (نوبت اول) هم ۱۴ اسفندماه امسال خواهد بود.

وی  ادامه داد: تاریخ ثبت نام آزمون کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته سال ۱۳۹۵ نیز از  ۱۶ تا ۲۲ آذرماه امسال خواهد بود و آزمون آن نیز در روزهای ۱۶ و ۱۷  اردیبهشت ماه سال آینده برگزار می شود.

مشاور عالی رییس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور افزود: زمان ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال ۱۳۹۵ هم از ۱۹ تا ۲۸ بهمن ماه سال ۱۳۹۴ خواهد بود.

توکلی  یادآور شد: همچنین تاریخ ثبت نام آزمون دوره دکتری (نوبت دوم) از ۲۴ تا ۳۰  مردادماه سال ۱۳۹۵ خواهد بود و آزمون آن نیز در هفتم آبان ماه سال آینده  برگزار می شود.

لینک خبر: الف - تاریخ کنکور سال آینده مشخص شد

----------


## mmn

25 تیر واقعا برای من که وقتم محدوده خیلی خوبه ولی سوال اینه که کی می خوان کارنامه ها و نتایج نهایی اعلام بشه با این وقت محدود و سرعت لاک پشتی سنجش؟!!

----------


## d4nte

شروع شد...کنکوری های 95 بسم الله..



زمانشم خیلی خوبه.
توکل به خدا

----------


## masood2013

خیلی دیر انداختن،  :Yahoo (2):  استرس گرفتم، تا الان وقتی از کنکور صحبت میشد، میگفتیم حالا بذار امسالی ها بدن ببینیم چی میشه، ولی الان دیگه از این خبرا نیست و کنکوری های امسال، ماییم.  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## BrokenHeart

عهههههه . 1 ماه کامل می خوره به ماه رمضان .....
[emoji44] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji58]

----------


## masood2013

> عهههههه . 1 ماه کامل می خوره به ماه رمضان .....
> [emoji44] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji58]


باید 1 ماه بیخیال ماه رمضان شد.  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## winter son

میگیم این سازمان سنجشی ها بخصوص این آقای توکلی مسلمون نیستند هی بگید نه !!

----------


## BrokenHeart

> باید 1 ماه بیخیال ماه رمضان شد.


اصلا امکان نداره بیخیال این ماه بشی . خود من اگه همچین کاری کنم سر جلسه نمی رم . مجبوریم 1 ماه اخرو از ساعت مطالعه کم کنیم .....

----------


## masood2013

> اصلا امکان نداره بیخیال این ماه بشی . خود من اگه همچین کاری کنم سر جلسه نمی رم . مجبوریم 1 ماه اخرو از ساعت مطالعه کم کنیم .....


داداش به نظر من این گناه محضه که آدم سرنوشت 80 ساله خودشو به یک ماه ماه رمضانی که همیشه میشه قضاشو انجام داد بفروشه.  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NaKayama

*تاریخ خیلی عجیبیو انتخاب کردن...
مجبور میکنن بچه ها 1 ماه رمضونو روزه نگیرن...حداقل اکثرشون...*

----------


## h@m!d reza

> داداش به نظر من این گناه محضه که آدم سرنوشت 80 ساله خودشو به یک ماه ماه رمضانی که همیشه میشه قضاشو انجام داد بفروشه.


خدايي هم ميشه روزه گرفت هم درس خوند 
ساعتا يكم جابجا ميشه ، ولي كسي بخواد ميتونه
ديدم كه مي گم :Yahoo (76): 

ولي خب سخته :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## masood2013

> خدايي هم ميشه روزه گرفت هم درس خوند 
> ساعتا يكم جابجا ميشه ، ولي كسي بخواد ميتونه
> ديدم كه مي گم
> 
> ولي خب سخته


به ریسکش نمی ارزه.  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Mariyana

خیلی عالی خیالم راحت شد
عالیه تایمش
بعدشم مگه چقدر دیگه روزه میگیرن؟از کل داوطلب ها بگیم 30 درصد در بهترین حالت بهترین!دیگه اونا هم توکل کنند به خدا 
بعدشم ماه اخر رو همه میگن خواب و... اصلاح کنید نمیشه شب بیدار موند

----------


## Dr afzal

سلام خدمت دوستان.
سخته . این جوری چیزی یاد نمیگیری.در حال درس خوندن باید تقویت بشی.
اما برای دوستان سنجش لزومیتی نداشت این وقت بزارن.

----------


## sardare azmoon

من پارسال که برای ارشد میخوندم ماه رمضون 11 ساعت مطالعه داشتم !!!!!
پس میشه هم روزه بود هم درس خوند

----------


## Penintent

هرچند یه همچین اقدام بزرگی از سنجش بعید بود؟!!
به شعورش شک کردم!از بس اخیراً ****** بازی دراوردن!
ولی نهایتاً خوب شد!گیرندیدن دیگه 1ماه میدونی چقده خوووووووووووووووفه!!خیــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــلی خوفه!!! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## erfancrepsley

هه هه چه جالب روز تولد منم افتاد 25 تیر !

----------


## mmn

با این حساب باید آخرای مرداد ماه منتظر نتیجه ها بود

----------


## Eragon

از من بشنوید این موضوع و تاریخ خیلی بهتر از اینه که بین امتحانات نهایی و کنکور فقط یک هفته باشه یعنی دوره جمع بندی مفید یک هفته باشه. خیلی ضربه ها از همینجا بین بچه ها شروع شد یعنی احمق بازیهای آموزش پرورش و سنجش.

----------


## zaniar76

> داداش به نظر من این گناه محضه که آدم سرنوشت 80 ساله خودشو به یک ماه ماه رمضانی که همیشه میشه قضاشو انجام داد بفروشه.


 ببخشید شما چطور مطمینید تا روز کنکور زنده هستید و میتونید کنکور بدید بعدش میگید عمر 80 ساله؟؟؟؟

----------


## laleh74

آخ جوووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووون   از هر سالی بیشتره :Y (626):

----------


## masood2013

> ببخشید شما چطور مطمینید تا روز کنکور زنده هستید و میتونید کنکور بدید بعدش میگید عمر 80 ساله؟؟؟؟


یعنی میفرمایین که چون احتمال داره بمیریم تا کنکور، بیایم کلا درس رو فدا کنیم دیگه؟!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ParsaYousefi

خوابای خوبی برامون دیدن فکر کنم

اگر سوالاتش شبیه تست هوش نبود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zaniar76

> یعنی میفرمایین که چون احتمال داره بمیریم تا کنکور، بیایم کلا درس رو فدا کنیم دیگه؟!


ن ولی گفتم روزه رو نباید تعطیل کرد

----------


## bbehzad

> خوابای خوبی برامون دیدن فکر کنم
> 
> اگر سوالاتش شبیه تست هوش نبود


کنکور هرچی سختر باشه قبولی راحتتره دعا کن سخت باشه.امسال همه با 40 درصد قبول شدن

----------


## Orwell

تا همین یه ماه پیش نظرسنجی رو این موضوع بود که تاریخ کنکور بعد از ماه رمضون یا قبل از ماه رمضون.

الان نظرسنجیا شده روزه بگیریم یا نگیریم.

احتمالا موضوع مورد نظرسنجی بعدی اینه که نماز بخونیم یا بجای هر وعده نماز واژگان زبان انگلیسی رو دوره کنیم.

خوشم میاد کلا ملت دوست داشتنی هستیم. همیشه بنا رو به این میذاریم که بقیه چیکار میکنن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed70t

خیلی خوبه ؛ 1 ماه نسبت به 94 اضافه تر میتونیم بخونیم ، 1 ماه خودش یه عالمه وقته

----------


## masood2013

> ن ولی گفتم روزه رو نباید تعطیل کرد


خیلی هارو من دیدم که خیلی مومن بودن، ولی وقتی در آینده وضع زندگیشون خوب نشد، کلا کافر شدن، حتی حدیث هم داریم که فقر از هر دری وارد بشه، ایمان از در دیگه خارج میشه، در ضمن، خود شما هم میدونید که درس خوندن چقدر ثواب داره و به هیچ چیز دیگه ای تو اسلام به اندازه علم آموزی تاکید نشده، شما اگه درس بخونید و بتونید موفق بشین، امکان انجام کارهای خیری براتون ایجاد میشه که اگه انجام بدین، مطمئن باشین که هم گناه روزه هایی که نگرفتین پاک میشه (هرچند که فکر نکنم روزه خواری برای چنین چیز مهمی گناه داشته باشه) و هم اونقدر ثواب به دست میارین که مطمئن باشین کیف میکنین، از من به شما گفتن، خود دانید.  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## milad76

برید دینی سوم صفحه 33 رو بخونید
یه آیه هست
خودتون تصمیم بگیرید...

----------


## aliseydali

به به یعنی یک ماه بعد از تاریخ کنکور 93 


عجب زمانی برای جمع بندی داریگ

----------


## Dayi javad

گرچه روز کنکور برای همه یکسان ولی شرایط یکسان نیس !
و خیلی ها ( ببخشید عزیزان ) روزه خواری میکنن و خب خیلی فرق داره قطعا ! روزای گرم و طولانی تابستون ک اوج درس خوندن تو همون روزاس ! روزایی ک حدود17 ساعت باید روزه بگیری !!

----------


## Dayi javad

سال اولی ک کنکور دادم 7 تیربود !!
 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## zaniar76

> خیلی هارو من دیدم که خیلی مومن بودن، ولی وقتی در آینده وضع زندگیشون خوب نشد، کلا کافر شدن، حتی حدیث هم داریم که فقر از هر دری وارد بشه، ایمان از در دیگه خارج میشه، در ضمن، خود شما هم میدونید که درس خوندن چقدر ثواب داره و به هیچ چیز دیگه ای تو اسلام به اندازه علم آموزی تاکید نشده، شما اگه درس بخونید و بتونید موفق بشین، امکان انجام کارهای خیری براتون ایجاد میشه که اگه انجام بدین، مطمئن باشین که هم گناه روزه هایی که نگرفتین پاک میشه (هرچند که فکر نکنم روزه خواری برای چنین چیز مهمی گناه داشته باشه) و هم اونقدر ثواب به دست میارین که مطمئن باشین کیف میکنین، از من به شما گفتن، خود دانید.


منم خیلی هارو دیدم ب این دلیل کافر شدن ولی این هیچ توجیه منطقی واسه روزه نگرفتن نیست .. من  امر خدا رو مهم تر از هزار تا کنکور میدونم و حاضرم نیستم همچین قصدی هم داشته باشم و معتقدم با تلاش زیاد میشه سبب رسیدن به اهداف کنکور هم فراهم کرد ولی سرانجام و نتیجه اش رو به خدا میسپارم.. کسی که به شما رزق میده فقط خداست و روز کنکور هیچ چیزی اتفاق نمیفته به جز چیزی که خداوند اراده کرده و اصلا جالب نیست کار خدا رو بخاطر یه پزشکی یا دندون تعطیل کرد .. دوستمونم اینجا گفتن که در ماه رمضان 11 ساعتم خونده پس مانع نیست فقط یه کم ساعتای درس خوندن تغییر میکنه اگرم مشکل خوابه کنکور یه هفته و چند روز بعد ماه رمضان برگزار میشه باز میشه به حالت عادی برگشت

----------


## masood2013

> منم خیلی هارو دیدم ب این دلیل کافر شدن ولی این هیچ توجیه منطقی واسه روزه نگرفتن نیست .. من  امر خدا رو مهم تر از هزار تا کنکور میدونم و حاضرم نیستم همچین قصدی هم داشته باشم و معتقدم با تلاش زیاد میشه سبب رسیدن به اهداف کنکور هم فراهم کرد ولی سرانجام و نتیجه اش رو به خدا میسپارم.. کسی که به شما رزق میده فقط خداست و روز کنکور هیچ چیزی اتفاق نمیفته به جز چیزی که خداوند اراده کرده و اصلا جالب نیست کار خدا رو بخاطر یه پزشکی یا دندون تعطیل کرد .. دوستمونم اینجا گفتن که در ماه رمضان 11 ساعتم خونده پس مانع نیست فقط یه کم ساعتای درس خوندن تغییر میکنه اگرم مشکل خوابه کنکور یه هفته و چند روز بعد ماه رمضان برگزار میشه باز میشه به حالت عادی برگشت


شاید بشه همون 11 ساعت خوند، ولی کیفیت مطالعه که خیلی خیلی مهم تر از کمیت هم هست، خیلی میاد پایین، در ضمن، بنده هم قبول دارم که هرچی خدا اراده بکنه اون میشه، ولی خدا هم گفته من به تو وسیله و عقل دادم، تو باید خودت به اونی که من برات مقدر کردم برسی، نه اینکه تو کار خلاف عقل انجام بدی و من بیام همین جوری بهت بدم، در ضمن، مگه درس خوندن و علم آموزی و کمک به دیگران و نجات دادن جان دیگران و درمان کردن دیگران و رهایی مردم از سختی و درد و بیماری و مشکلات و ... دستور خداوند نیستن؟ خداوند خودش فرموده که رضایت من، در رضایت خلقه، اگه مردم ازت راضی باشن، من هم راضی هستم، در ضمن، فرمودن که من حق الله رو اگه حق الناس درست باشه، میگذرم ازش، ولی حق الناس رو حتی اگه حق الله رو رعایت کرده باشی، نمیشه کاری کرد، در ضمن داداش، فکر کردی خیلی مومنی و فقط تو به فکر خدا و آخرتت هستی و ما آدم نیستیم، شما فکر میکنی من درس و پزشکی رو برا چی میخوام پس، خب منم میخوام با همین راه به رضایت خدا برسم دیگه، البته من قصد ندارم که با این حرفام نظرت رو عوض کنم، چون عوض نمیشه مطمئنا، اینو شک نکن، پس ادامه دادن این بحث زیاد جالب نیست به نظرم.

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> شاید بشه همون 11 ساعت خوند، ولی کیفیت مطالعه که خیلی خیلی مهم تر از کمیت هم هست، خیلی میاد پایین، در ضمن، بنده هم قبول دارم که هرچی خدا اراده بکنه اون میشه، ولی خدا هم گفته من به تو وسیله و عقل دادم، تو باید خودت به اونی که من برات مقدر کردم برسی، نه اینکه تو کار خلاف عقل انجام بدی و من بیام همین جوری بهت بدم، در ضمن، مگه درس خوندن و علم آموزی و کمک به دیگران و نجات دادن جان دیگران و درمان کردن دیگران و رهایی مردم از سختی و درد و بیماری و مشکلات و ... دستور خداوند نیستن؟ خداوند خودش فرموده که رضایت من، در رضایت خلقه، اگه مردم ازت راضی باشن، من هم راضی هستم، در ضمن، فرمودن که من حق الله رو اگه حق الناس درست باشه، میگذرم ازش، ولی حق الناس رو حتی اگه حق الله رو رعایت کرده باشی، نمیشه کاری کرد، در ضمن داداش، فکر کردی خیلی مومنی و فقط تو به فکر خدا و آخرتت هستی و ما آدم نیستیم، شما فکر میکنی من درس و پزشکی رو برا چی میخوام پس، خب منم میخوام با همین راه به رضایت خدا برسم دیگه، البته من قصد ندارم که با این حرفام نظرت رو عوض کنم، چون عوض نمیشه مطمئنا، اینو شک نکن، پس ادامه دادن این بحث زیاد جالب نیست به نظرم.


در تایید جواب مسعود اینو بگم که :
لا ضرر و لا ضرار فی الاسلام . 
ما جعل علیکم فی الدین من حرج .

----------


## zaniar76

> شاید بشه همون 11 ساعت خوند، ولی کیفیت مطالعه که خیلی خیلی مهم تر از کمیت هم هست، خیلی میاد پایین، در ضمن، بنده هم قبول دارم که هرچی خدا اراده بکنه اون میشه، ولی خدا هم گفته من به تو وسیله و عقل دادم، تو باید خودت به اونی که من برات مقدر کردم برسی، نه اینکه تو کار خلاف عقل انجام بدی و من بیام همین جوری بهت بدم، در ضمن، مگه درس خوندن و علم آموزی و کمک به دیگران و نجات دادن جان دیگران و درمان کردن دیگران و رهایی مردم از سختی و درد و بیماری و مشکلات و ... دستور خداوند نیستن؟ خداوند خودش فرموده که رضایت من، در رضایت خلقه، اگه مردم ازت راضی باشن، من هم راضی هستم، در ضمن، فرمودن که من حق الله رو اگه حق الناس درست باشه، میگذرم ازش، ولی حق الناس رو حتی اگه حق الله رو رعایت کرده باشی، نمیشه کاری کرد، در ضمن داداش، فکر کردی خیلی مومنی و فقط تو به فکر خدا و آخرتت هستی و ما آدم نیستیم، شما فکر میکنی من درس و پزشکی رو برا چی میخوام پس، خب منم میخوام با همین راه به رضایت خدا برسم دیگه، البته من قصد ندارم که با این حرفام نظرت رو عوض کنم، چون عوض نمیشه مطمئنا، اینو شک نکن، پس ادامه دادن این بحث زیاد جالب نیست به نظرم.


دوست عزیز یک ماه آخر که جمع بندیه سازمان سنجشم احتمالا اینو در نظر گرفته که گذاشته 25 تیر و اگه شما طول سال خونده باشی اون دوران فشار مطالعه بهت وارد نمیشه چونکه همش آزمون جامع هستو و رفع اشکال و اینا ...موردشم امسال کانون با یکی ازین رتبه برترا مصاحبه کرده بود میگفت به زور 4 ساعتم میخوندم.. و در آخرم من اصلا همچین منظوری نداشتم این اعتقاداتی که گفتم باید هر مومنی داشته باشه که امر خدا از هرچیزی واسش مهم تر باشه مختص به من که نیست...

----------


## The Godfather

دوستان دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور جز این رشته ها حساب میشه؟   رشته هاي تحصيلي دوره هاي شبانه و نيمه حضوري دانشگاه ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي، دانشگاه پيام نور، مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي غيرانتفاع ي و يا دوره هاي مجازي (به جز دوره هاي روزانه در دانشگاه هاي دولتي)

----------


## artim

> دوستان دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور جز این رشته ها حساب میشه؟   رشته هاي تحصيلي دوره هاي شبانه و نيمه حضوري دانشگاه ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي، دانشگاه پيام نور، مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي غيرانتفاع ي و يا دوره هاي مجازي (به جز دوره هاي روزانه در دانشگاه هاي دولتي)


جز زیر مجموعه دانشگاه ازاد هست و سیستمش از سنجش جداست

----------


## eli94

الان اگه میذاشتن قبل ماه رمضون همه تشنج میکردن..والا سنجشم تو کار کنکوریا مونده

مگه ما پارسال نبودیم چقدر نفرینشون کردیم  بخاطر تایم کمشون..الان همه روزه دار شدن..این بهونه ها چیه راه انداختین..هم میشه روزه گرفت هم درس خوند..

من خودم از این سنجشیا متنفرم ولی حق بدید بهشون  خودشونم موندن دیگه با کدوم ساز کنکوریا برقصن..

حالا اگه قبل ماه رمضون میذاشتن چندتا کشته میداد فقط از همین انجمن...

وقت طلاست ..ارزش وقتو 1 روز مونده به کنکور اون ثانیه ای اخرشو با بند بند وجودتون حس مکنید که ایکاش فقط 1روز اضافه تر داشتید میتونستید عمومیارو ببندید

همه ی این لحظه هارو گذروندما... 

بعدشم 1 ساعت مطالعه برابر با 70 سال عبادته..جمع کنید هی روزه روزه... برو 1 سال درس بخون پرونده ی 70 سال ارامشتو ببند.. نگیر بهت فشار میاد بعد کنکور 2ماه پشت هم روزه باش ..مگه خدا کریم نیست؟؟؟ نکنه شک داری

برید درستونو بخونید ببینم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Bano.m

> الان اگه میذاشتن قبل ماه رمضون همه تشنج میکردن..والا سنجشم تو کار کنکوریا مونده
> 
> مگه ما پارسال نبودیم چقدر نفرینشون کردیم  بخاطر تایم کمشون..الان همه روزه دار شدن..این بهونه ها چیه راه انداختین..هم میشه روزه گرفت هم درس خوند..
> 
> من خودم از این سنجشیا متنفرم ولی حق بدید بهشون  خودشونم موندن دیگه با کدوم ساز کنکوریا برقصن..
> 
> حالا اگه قبل ماه رمضون میذاشتن چندتا کشته میداد فقط از همین انجمن...
> 
> وقت طلاست ..ارزش وقتو 1 روز مونده به کنکور اون ثانیه ای اخرشو با بند بند وجودتون حس مکنید که ایکاش فقط 1روز اضافه تر داشتید میتونستید عمومیارو ببندید
> ...


اجی یه حدیثی هست که میگه برا جبران یه روز روزه خواری باید سه ماه روزه بگیری...حالا خودت حساب کن  چنـــــــد ماه باید به خاطر سی روز روزه بگیری  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## eli94

> اجی یه حدیثی هست که میگه برا جبران یه روز روزه خواری باید سه ماه روزه بگیری...حالا خودت حساب کن  چنـــــــد ماه باید به خاطر سی روز روزه بگیری


میدونم عزیزم..واس همین گفتم خدا کریمه...
این حق الله..ناس که نیست بخشش نداشته باشه

کسی که به درسش لطمه بخوره روزه گرفتن حرامه براش.. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## seyed sajjad

ماشالا جمع علما جمعه . هرکی میاد برا خودش فتوا صادر میکنه...
بابا برین درستون و بخونید...
هم میشه درس خوند هم روزه گرفت
کار سختی نیس که


فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Bano.m

> میدونم عزیزم..واس همین گفتم خدا کریمه...
> این حق الله..ناس که نیست بخشش نداشته باشه
> 
> کسی که به درسش لطمه بخوره روزه گرفتن حرامه براش..


ابجی یکی که اینقد اعتقاداتش ضعیفه که به خاطر کنکور سی روزو روزه نگیره ...نمیتونه  برا جبرانش نزدیک هفت سالو  روزه بگیره...اینکه خدا کریمه رو شکی نیست...کریم بودن خدا هم در صورت جبران بندهاش با جبران روزه هاشون صورت میگیره دیگه نه؟... :Yahoo (1): 

ابجی کسی که به درسش لطمه بخوره روزه گرفتن حرامه براش؟....شوخی بود دیگه نه؟ :Yahoo (4): 
بیخیال اجی....بحث در این مورد بی فایدس

----------


## Bano.m

> ماشالا جمع علما جمعه . هرکی میاد برا خودش فتوا صادر میکنه...
> بابا برین درستون و بخونید...
> هم میشه درس خوند هم روزه گرفت
> کار سختی نیس که
> 
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk


موافقم...هم میشه درس خوند وهم روزه گرفت.

----------


## reza1375

عجب بحثی شده.......بیخیال برید بخونید هرکسی هم افکار خاص خودشو داره یکی میخواد روزه بگیره یکی تو اونموقع نگیره ولی شک نکنید اگه بخونیم نتیجه میگیریم چ با روزه گرفتن چ بدون روزه گرفتن خدا بستگی ب تلاشمون نتیجه کارمونو میده بی کم کاست.......اینم ی فتوا  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## masood2013

> دوست عزیز یک ماه آخر که جمع بندیه سازمان سنجشم احتمالا اینو در نظر گرفته که گذاشته 25 تیر و اگه شما طول سال خونده باشی اون دوران فشار مطالعه بهت وارد نمیشه چونکه همش آزمون جامع هستو و رفع اشکال و اینا ...موردشم امسال کانون با یکی ازین رتبه برترا مصاحبه کرده بود میگفت به زور 4 ساعتم میخوندم.. و در آخرم من اصلا همچین منظوری نداشتم این اعتقاداتی که گفتم باید هر مومنی داشته باشه که امر خدا از هرچیزی واسش مهم تر باشه مختص به من که نیست...


داداش گفتم که، بیخیال بحث، این بحث ها نتیجه ای نداره، خب هرکس برا خودش نظری داره و نتیجه اعمالشم میبینه تو اون دنیا و این دنیا.  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## moho

نظر همه ی دوستان روی چشم بنده جای داره ولی ما به همون خدایی توکل می کنیم و ازش آرامش می گیریم و حاجت می خوایم که به ما دستور داده تا ماه رمضون رو روزه بشیم 

بجز در مواردی خاص *که این مورد هم جزو این موارد خاص نیست* ... میشه هم خدا رو خواست هم خرما رو به چنگ آورد ...  :Yahoo (1): 

مطمئن باشید هر کسی طالب آخرت باشه در کنارش دنیا رو هم به دست میاره ... اگه این طور نبود بیاید این جا و هر چه فحش خواستید نثار من کنید و من هم می پذیرم ... 

با خدا باش و پادشاهی کن 

بی خدا باش و هر چه خواهی کن

از اینا گذشته کفاره ی روزه هم آدمو بیچاره می کنه ...  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## 7p7

آقا چقد بحث ميكنين !!!
هر كسي كه توانايي روزه گرفتن و درس خوندن همزمان رو نداره ميتونه سال ديگه از مرجع تقليدش بپرسه.
من خودم از اين دسته افرادم ، تو اين گرماي اهواز روزه گرفتن خودش كار دشواريه چه برسه اينكه بخواي درس هم بخوني ، امسال هم امتحان كردم ، والا نميشه [emoji17]

----------


## parisa.mokhtari

سلام
ثبت نام کنکور آزاد پزشکی چه زمانیه؟

----------


## rezvan sa73

سللام دوستاان ی سواال فوری توروخدااا جواب بدیین
من که با سه ترم مشروطی از دانشگا اخراج شدم
میتنم کنکور 95 شرکت کنم
یکی بم میگه میتونی یکی میگه یکسال محرومی الان من باس چیکاارکنم اونجا که اخرراج ششدم یعنی باس قید درسو بزنم؟؟؟
سنجش که نتونسم ببرسسم شما بهم بگیین لطفا

----------


## FaMa77

> عهههههه . 1 ماه کامل می خوره به ماه رمضان .....
> [emoji44] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji53] [emoji58]



یه پیشنهادی دارم برات ک یه جوری از زیرش در بری که خدا هم راضی باشه  :Yahoo (1):  نیتتو خیر کن بگو میخوام روزه نگیرم ک خوب درس بخونم ک برای اسلام مفید باشم  :Yahoo (1):  اینطوری شاید خدا خوشحالترم بشه
میتونی تا اون حدی که روزتو باطل کنه از خونه یا شهرت دور شی و اونجا یه چیزی بخوری بعد برگردی البته قبل اذان ظهر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## abolfazl76

به نظرتون بهتر نیست تو اعتقادات همدیگه فضولی نکنیم؟
هر کس خودش میدونه چکار کنه
الان در این مورد بحث میکنید که به چه نتیجه ای برسید؟
اونی ک بخواد روزه بگیره هر جور ک شده میگیره اونیم که نخواد بگیره هیچ جوره نمیگیره

----------


## parisa.mokhtari

میتونین تاریخ ثبت نام کنکور آزاد پزشکیو بگین، ممنون

----------


## Nahal

> من نگفتم سنمو بپرس، یه سوالی پرسیدم گفتم هر کی میتونه جواب بده!!


خب مثل اینکه شما از شرایط کنکور تو این 2-3 سال اخیر اطلاعی ندارین...الان کنکور آزاد دیگه برگزار نمیشه فقط کنکور سراسری برگزار میشه و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد هم با همین رتبه کنکور سراسریه...

----------


## parisa.mokhtari

> خب مثل اینکه شما از شرایط کنکور تو این 2-3 سال اخیر اطلاعی ندارین...الان کنکور آزاد دیگه برگزار نمیشه فقط کنکور سراسری برگزار میشه و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد هم با همین رتبه کنکور سراسریه...


اخه من رشتم تجربی نیس بخاطر همین دقیقا اطلاع ندارم، میدونم کنکورش یکی شده ، فک کردم فقط ثبت نامش جداس ، پس وقتی سراسری ثبت نام کنم همه چی حله!!!
ممنون بخاطر راهنماییت

----------


## artim

> اخه من رشتم تجربی نیس بخاطر همین دقیقا اطلاع ندارم، میدونم کنکورش یکی شده ، فک کردم فقط ثبت نامش جداس ، پس وقتی سراسری ثبت نام کنم همه چی حله!!!
> ممنون بخاطر راهنماییت


بله با ثبتنام کنکور سراسری میتونین در ثبتنام با ازمون دانشگاه ازاد هم شرکت کنین 
و ازاد هم ازمون جداگانه ای نداره

----------

